# EVGA Introduces the nForce 780i SLI Motherboard



## JacKz5o (Dec 17, 2007)

EVGA is proud to announce its new flagship motherboard; the EVGA 780i SLI; featuring three 16x PCI express slots, PCI express 2.0, and full support for Intel 45nm Core 2 CPU's. The three 16x PCI express slots provide the best platform for NVIDIA 3-way SLI; the latest in SLI technology. The EVGA 780i is ESA (Enthusiast System Architecture) certified which provides the best monitoring and fine tuning of your PC.



 

 





Engineered For The Enthusiast

 Extreme FSB speeds plus support for the latest 45nm Intel Core 2 platform


 Extreme DDR2 speeds with support for up to 1200MHz SLI-Ready memory


 Three 16x PCI Express 2.0 slots for unmatched 3-way SLI performance


Maximizes performance for the gaming enthusiast

 The combination of NVIDIA nForce MCP's and GeForce GPU's deliver the ultimate PC gaming experience


 SLI-Ready memory with EPP increases the bandwidth of memory buses with one click implementation.


Features and Benefits:

 NVIDIA SLI certified


 Intel socket 775


 45nm CPU ready (Yorkfield & Wolfdale)


 Includes 3-Way & 2-Way SLI Bridge


 PCI Express 2.0 support


 ESA Certified


 6 SATA-2 ports with support for RAID 0, 1, 0+1, 5, JBOD


 HD Audio - 7.1 Channel


 2 Gigabit Ethernet
PCI Express 2.0:

 When using this platform with an EVGA PCIe 2.0 graphics card; double the bandwidth is achieved. With up to 16GB/s of bandwidth and advanced power management features, PCIe 2.0 is the ultimate interface for enthusiasts.

 PCIe 2.0 is entirely backwards compatible, meaning a PCIe 2.0 card or motherboard will work with any PCIe device and visa versa.

*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## Basard (Dec 17, 2007)

Looks kinda familiar.


----------



## TXcharger (Dec 17, 2007)

i want it... sexy mobo...


----------



## panchoman (Dec 17, 2007)

wtf . that chipset is one powerhungry mofo, i mean the 790fx uses a tiny passive cooler dammit


----------



## wtf8269 (Dec 18, 2007)

By "full support for Intel 45nm Core 2 CPUs" does this mean the quad cores as well?


----------



## PaulieG (Dec 18, 2007)

yes, and the upcoming penryn..


----------



## LiveOrDie (Dec 18, 2007)

Nice look can wait till there forsale over here


----------

